# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  The Illuminati

## Mystic7

Discuss.... :Drama: 






> You keep making suggestions about the Illuminati. Think about your assertions. You should consider the possibility that some of us might be working for them.



And no I do not keep making Illuminati assertions. You just brought this up out of no-where.





> If I were a member of the Illuminati, perhaps I would pretend to be an atheist who thinks a 9/11 conspiracy idea is absurd. If you believe in the Illuminati, you are being a fool. If you think I can't reason, that really makes you a fool, little boy.







> Can I quote your last two privates messages on the forum?







> If you think you have what it takes to dodge the Illuminati.






Illuminati

----------


## Michael

This.... will be awesome. You don't get popcorn! You must debate!

I get the popcorn.  :Drama:   :Drama: 

Edit: That umbrella song is trippy.

----------


## Universal Mind

You talked about the people who are behind the American government, so you are talking about my people.  Apparently you do not take us seriously.  You must not think we exist or something.  You are being watched.

----------


## Mystic7

Shut me up

----------


## Original Poster

I want to start just by saying I don't believe in an actually group of bloodlinked members of an ancient cult that are vying for world power.  However, there are at least 4 American families, the Rockefellers, Rothschilds, Morgans and um... some other family, that loan us our money through the federal reserve at interest meaning we end up owing these men money for every dollar we earn, at interest.  They have total control over our economy and everytime the United States needs money it gets loans from these international bankers because they have the right to print as much money as they want, and then we get money to do anything at the expense of our economy.

Systems like the World bank and World Trade Organization put company owners in the position of choosing our policy, and other systems like this have been forming since Roosevelt.  Whatever the plan is they have, this system needs to end and we need to get rid of the Federal Reserve so we stop this system of letting a few people earn lots of free money for doing nothing but telling our politicians what to do.

----------


## Universal Mind



----------


## Jeff777

Illuminati?  Why not the templar knights, or opus dei, or better yet...stephen spieldberg's E.T.  was it a real E.T. or not? :O lol

----------


## Original Poster

I haven't mentioned a single speculation.  Everything I've said is fact.

----------


## Universal Mind

Do you know what the queers are doing to the soil?  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VHFr6DgrF0w

----------


## Michael

That reminds me of this:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VX8_M-KI7IQ

----------


## Mystic7

> 







> You talked about the people who are behind the American government, so you are talking about my people. Apparently you do not take us seriously. You must not think we exist or something. You are being watched.



 Failure 101

----------


## Michael

> Failure 101



I'm going to have alien nightmares once again. ty

What did that have to do with anything again?

----------


## Universal Mind

This is some VERY tripped out shit about my organization... 

http://www.amazon.com/Cosmic-Trigger...1908643&sr=8-1

----------


## Mystic7

Your Organization

----------


## ♥Mark

**-*-*-The truly true truth.-*-*-**

[marquee] ::fro::  ::fro::  ::fro::  ::fro::  ::fro::  ::fro::  ::fro::  ::fro:: [/marquee]

----------


## KuRoSaKi

What in the hell...

----------


## Mystic7

> **-*-*-The truly true truth.-*-*-**
> 
> [marquee][/marquee]

----------


## KuRoSaKi

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0dJu1Jj7V...elated&search=

Throw this down cuz it made me giggle.

----------


## ♥Mark



----------


## Universal Mind



----------


## ♥Mark

>

----------


## Never

My mom was killed by a bear in Mcdonalds.

----------


## Mystic7

> What did that have to do with anything again?



I don't think he's being honest.

----------


## Michael

> I don't think he's being honest.



I got it after I thought for a minute.

----------


## memeticverb

> I want to start just by saying I don't believe in an actually group of bloodlinked members of an ancient cult that are vying for world power.  However, there are at least 4 American families, the Rockefellers, Rothschilds, Morgans and um... some other family, that loan us our money through the federal reserve at interest meaning we end up owing these men money for every dollar we earn, at interest.  They have total control over our economy and everytime the United States needs money it gets loans from these international bankers because they have the right to print as much money as they want, and then we get money to do anything at the expense of our economy.
> 
> Systems like the World bank and World Trade Organization put company owners in the position of choosing our policy, and other systems like this have been forming since Roosevelt.  Whatever the plan is they have, this system needs to end and we need to get rid of the Federal Reserve so we stop this system of letting a few people earn lots of free money for doing nothing but telling our politicians what to do.



True.  Everything you said is verifiable.  And what people have spammed in response is truly indicative of the intelligence that makes up this country.  Andrew Jackson ran on the single slogan, "Jackson and No Unified Bank", knowing that the people were against unconstitutional take-over of the U.S. money supply by private interests.  It took those private interests 70 years to finally dumb America down enough for them to pass the Federal Reserve into law. 

Expect more of the same from the tired trolls.

----------


## Mystic7

memeticverb your definitely more sober than most I know at this forum in terms of clarity in world affairs.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Expect more of the same from the tired trolls.



This is a joke thread about the Illuminati, not a tight ass thread about the Rockefellers.  You need a beer.

----------


## Mystic7

*"The only thing that really matters here is what I am about to show you."*

The Secret Covenant

_
*An illusion it will be, so large, so vast it will escape their perception.
*Those who will see it will be thought of as insane.
*We will create separate fronts to prevent them from seeing the connection *between us.
*We will behave as if we are not connected to keep the illusion alive.
*Our goal will be accomplished one drop at a time so as to never bring suspicion upon ourselves.
*This will also prevent them from seeing the changes as they occur.
*We will always stand above the relative field of their experience for we know the secrets of the absolute.
*We will work together always and will remain bound by blood and secrecy. *Death will come to he who speaks.
*We will keep their lifespan short and their minds weak while pretending to do the opposite.
*We will use our knowledge of science and technology in subtle ways so they will never see what is happening.
*We will use soft metals, aging accelerators and sedatives in food and water, also in the air.
*They will be blanketed by poisons everywhere they turn.
*The soft metals will cause them to lose their minds.
*We will promise to find a cure from our many fronts, yet we will feed them more poison.
*The poisons will be absorbed trough their skin and mouths, they will destroy their minds and reproductive systems.
*From all this, their children will be born dead, and we will conceal this information.
*The poisons will be hidden in everything that surrounds them, in what they drink, eat, breathe and wear.
*We must be ingenious in dispensing the poisons for they can see far.
*We will teach them that the poisons are good, with fun images and musical tones.
*Those they look up to will help. We will enlist them to push our poisons.
*They will see our products being used in film and will grow accustomed to them and will never know their true effect.
*When they give birth we will inject poisons into the blood of their children and convince them its for their help.
*We will start early on, when their minds are young, we will target their children with what children love most, sweet things.
*When their teeth decay we will fill them with metals that will kill their mind and steal their future.
*When their ability to learn has been affected, we will create medicine that will make them sicker and cause other diseases for which we will create yet more medicine.
*We will render them docile and weak before us by our power.
*They will grow depressed, slow and obese, and when they come to us for help, we will give them more poison.
*We will focus their attention toward money and material goods so they many never connect with their inner self.
*We will distract them with fornication, external pleasures and games so they may never be one with the oneness of it all.
*Their minds will belong to us and they will do as we say.
*If they refuse we shall find ways to implement mind-altering technology into their lives. We will use fear as our weapon.
*We will establish their governments and establish opposites within.
*We will own both sides.
*We will always hide our objective but carry out our plan.
*They will perform the labor for us and we shall prosper from their toil.
*Our families will never mix with theirs.
*Our blood must be pure always, for it is the way.
*We will make them kill each other when it suits us.
*We will keep them separated from the oneness by dogma and religion.
*We will control all aspects of their lives and tell them what to think and how.
*We will guide them kindly and gently letting them think they are guiding themselves.
*We will foment animosity between them through our factions.
*When a light shall shine among them, we shall extinguish it by ridicule, or death, whichever suits us best.
*We will make them rip each other's hearts apart and kill their own children.
*We will accomplish this by using hate as our ally, anger as our friend.
*The hate will blind them totally, and never shall they see that from their conflicts we emerge as their rulers.
*They will be busy killing each other.
*They will bathe in their own blood and kill their neighbors for as long as we see fit.
*We will benefit greatly from this, for they will not see us, for they cannot see us.
*We will continue to prosper from their wars and their deaths.
*We shall repeat this over and over until our ultimate goal is accomplished.
*We will continue to make them live in fear and anger though images and sounds.
*We will use all the tools we have to accomplish this.
*The tools will be provided by their labor.
*We will make them hate themselves and their neighbors.
*We will always hide the divine truth from them, that we are all one.
*This they must never know!
*They must never know that color is an illusion, they must always think they are not equal.
*Drop by drop, drop by drop we will advance our goal.
*We will take over their land, resources and wealth to exercise total control over them.
*We will deceive them into accepting laws that will steal the little freedom they will have.
*We will establish a money system that will imprison them forever, keeping them and their children in debt.
*When they shall ban together, we shall accuse them of crimes and present a different story to the world for we shall own all the media.
*We will use our media to control the flow of information and their sentiment in our favor.
*When they shall rise up against us we will crush them like insects, for they are less than that.
*They will be helpless to do anything for they will have no weapons.
*We will recruit some of their own to carry out our plans, we will promise them eternal life, but eternal life they will never have for they are not of us.
*The recruits will be called "initiates" and will be indoctrinated to believe false rites of passage to higher realms.
*Members of these groups will think they are one with us never knowing the truth.
*They must never learn this truth for they will turn against us.
*For their work they will be rewarded with earthly things and great titles, but never will they become immortal and join us, never will they receive the light and travel the stars.
*They will never reach the higher realms, for the killing of their own kind will prevent passage to the realm of enlightenment.
*This they will never know.
*The truth will be hidden in their face, so close they will not be able to focus on it until its too late.
*Oh yes, so grand the illusion of freedom will be, that they will never know they are our slaves.
*When all is in place, the reality we will have created for them will own them.
*This reality will be their prison.
*They will live in self-delusion.
*When our goal is accomplished a new era of domination will begin.
*Their minds will be bound by their beliefs, the beliefs we have established from time immemorial.
*But if they ever find out they are our equal, we shall perish then. THIS THEY MUST NEVER KNOW.
*If they ever find out that together they can vanquish us, they will take action.
*They must never, ever find out what we have done, for if they do, we shall have no place to run, for it will be easy to see who we are once the veil has fallen.
*Our actions will have revealed who we are and they will hunt us down and no person shall give us shelter.
*This is the secret covenant by which we shall live the rest of our present and future lives, for this reality will transcend many generations and life spans.
*This covenant is sealed by blood, our blood. We, the ones who from heaven to earth came.
*This covenant must NEVER, EVER be known to exist.
*It must NEVER, EVER be written or spoken of for if it is, the consciousness it will spawn will release the fury of the PRIME CREATOR upon us and we shall be cast to the depths from whence we came and remain there until the end time of infinity itself._

----------


## Universal Mind

Are you talking about my organization again?

----------


## Mystic7

> Are you talking about my organization again?



Your private messages you keep sending in my inbox are disturbing.

----------


## Universal Mind

Oh, the few eye pictures I sent yesterday when you kept responding?  

Any way, who was your long ass post about?

----------


## Original Poster

Why are you flaming this thread?  Can't those with open minds discuss things like this in peace?

----------


## Universal Mind

Mystic and Memeticverb, Omnius Deus has a question for you...





> Why are you flaming this thread? Can't those with open minds discuss things like this in peace?



Omnius Deus, why are you flaming this thread?  Can't those with open minds discuss things like this in peace?

Oh yeah.. How was my last post a flame post, like yours?  I just asked Mystic to whom he was referring.  Are you okay?

----------


## Original Poster

You are ridiculing the discussion.  Don't even pretend you aren't.

----------


## Universal Mind

> You are ridiculing the discussion. Don't even pretend you aren't.



Earlier I was, as was the thread starter.  But the post you responded to just asked who Mystic was talking about, which was the most relevant question that could be asked.  

Isn't it funny how Mystic does not answer such questions?

----------


## Original Poster

Um... he does.  If anyone here dodges questions on the regular, it's you.  I mean, sure, I could answer everything with "Prove the sky is blue" and "That's absurd" too if I wanted, but it doesn't count as a real answer.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Um... he does. If anyone here dodges questions on the regular, it's you. I mean, sure, I could answer everything with "Prove the sky is blue" and "That's absurd" too if I wanted, but it doesn't count as a real answer.



I asked him who he was talking about in his long post about somebody unspecified.  Is that an irrelevant question?  And asking somebody making a claim to say what his argument is behind the conclusion is completely logical.  Every law and logic class in the West will teach you that.

----------


## Mystic7

I don't want to look at your swirling tunnel anymore go to senseless banter.

----------


## Universal Mind

It is the eye of the Illuminati.  Boo!

----------


## Universal Mind

> I'm trying to maintain a honest thread here.



Really?  Then honestly tell me...  Whom were you referring to in that long post a few posts back?  What was your point?  Communicate.   :wink2:

----------


## Mystic7



----------


## Universal Mind

Oh.  I never saw that one.

----------


## Universal Mind

The state tree of Mississippi is the magnolia tree.  That is why you brought up umbrella.

http://www.questia.com/library/encyc...rella-tree.jsp

----------


## Universal Mind

umbrella tree, Mississippi, the eye

Think!

----------


## Mystic7

> umbrella tree, Mississippi, the eye
> 
> Think!



Now your getting the idea 11:11

----------


## Universal Mind

> Failure101



Yes, chosen one.  You are to advertise that thread for the betterment of its progress.  You do not know why you do what you do, but we knew you would serve us well.  That is why we chose you.

----------


## Jeff777

Lieutenant's of the Rothshchild's are monitoring this thread closely.

----------


## Mystic7

They are little fish

----------


## Mystic7

> Yes, chosen one.  You are to advertise that thread for the betterment of its progress.  You do not know why you do what you do, but we knew you would serve us well.  That is why we chose you.



Universal Mind. With your knowledge of Psychology even though it's only a degree can you state your opinion of me so far and your reason for the diagnosis. I am interested in what you have to say about it other than posting a picture of a kid in a space suit. That is fairly insulting. But I am still curious what you have to say. After that I want to present more information and discuss the Illuminati and what I think it stands for.

----------


## Universal Mind

My assessment is that if you took the kid in a robot suit picture too seriously, you have Ridiculous Weenie Syndrome.  Beyond that, I think you are just a 21 year old going through the same leftist phase I went through, in addition to being very dodgy when you are out of substance in a debate.  You also get very childish when you get testy, but you are still pretty young.    

What do you think of the Illuminati?  

I have two cousins who work for NASA.  Tell me about their secret history.

----------


## Mystic7

Once you give me a diagnosis, you can't change it once I reveal my beliefs about Nasa and what they are hiding. I posted that pictures for 2 seconds after my response and literally deleted it as fast as I could. Are you refreshing your browser every 2 seconds? I don't understand.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Once you give me a diagnosis, you can't change it once I reveal my beliefs about Nasa and what they are hiding. I posted that pictures for 2 seconds after my response and literally deleted it as fast as I could. Are you refreshing your browser every 2 seconds? I don't understand.



I have no reason to personally attack you on any serious level.  You haven't majorly pissed me off.  You haven't even pissed me off at all.  This has all been just a joke so far.  That is why you have not been interviewed by my associates.  They are the ones who told me about the NASA picture, and you know that NASA is one of our subsidiaries.  We have been working on time manipulation.  Now you have seen the evidence.  Why do I feel free to talk about this?  Because it will not be taken seriously.

----------


## ♥Mark

Well I'm convinced.

----------


## Mystic7

what in the world.....wtf

----------


## Universal Mind

Tell me about my friends who head NASA.  We drink Bailey's and play gin rummy every time I teleport to Houston.  If you have any complaints about my fellas, take them up with me.

----------


## Universal Mind

Mystic is about to post.

----------


## Mystic7

Give me more evidence first.  :smiley:

----------


## Universal Mind



----------


## Mystic7



----------


## Mystic7

Twilight Zone

----------


## Universal Mind

True wisdom for the chosen one involves living within the Kansas zone.  You enter rough waters when your questioning leads you toward Oz.  The farm is safe.  It is where you are best off to remain.  Learn to just attend the churches we have provided for you, eat at McDonalds, and watch American Gladiators.  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OSn9ezh831k

----------


## Mystic7

We're here today to proceed with our plan. Take us to your leader.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f01eoJQF8HM

----------


## Mystic7



----------


## Mystic7



----------


## Jeff777

Rothschild

----------


## Mystic7

_One pill makes you larger
And one pill makes you small
And the ones that mother gives you
Don't do anything at all
Go ask Alice
When she's ten feet tall

And if you go chasing rabbits
And you know you're going to fall
Tell 'em a hookah smoking caterpillar
Has given you the call
Call Alice
When she was just small

When men on the chessboardGet up and tell you where to go
And you've just had some kind of mushroom
And your mind is moving low
Go ask Alice
I think she'll know

When logic and proportion
Have fallen sloppy dead
And the White Knight is talking backwards
And the Red Queen's "off with her head!"
Remember what the dormouse said:
"Feed your head
Feed your head
Feed your head"_ 

*Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit*


http://youtube.com/watch?v=hQttUOTtIU0

----------


## Jeff777

Rihanna's hot.

----------


## Michael

It's official, UM and mystic are the same person.

----------


## ♥Mark

> It's official, UM and mystic are the same person.



Let's try to be at least a little civil about it.

----------


## Mystic7

> It's official, UM and mystic are the same person.



*twilight music*

I agree Jeff Rihanna is way hot.

----------


## Universal Mind

Rihanna is way hot.  Oh yeah, I just said that. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6RDX36IDZEc

----------


## Mystic7

Come on Universal those pictures were hilarious. Not even a chuckle? Now who has the psychology  and Law degree.

----------


## Michael

I liked the collage... did you make that yourself? Musta taken like an hour.

The cat just hurt my eyes looking at it.

UM doesn't laugh. Hes a hardened criminal  :tongue2:

----------


## Mystic7

It took about 2 hours of magical synchronization and laughing my ass off. (like a maniac) It's all copy and paste from the net.

----------


## Mystic7

*twilight music* 911 time machine.

----------


## Michael

I just noticed the collage was a link. You listen to crazy music.

That hamster with the funny face is cracking me up. And all the ET stuff. What's up with the random bumble bee pinata, and the random red plane on the bottom right? Haha.

And wait, is that the charlie and the chocolate factory dude? rofl wtf... you had some random images in there.

----------


## Mystic7

I bet you didn't spot this image.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml9KZnaJUds
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox0eVxFQPT0

----------


## Universal Mind

> Come on Universal those pictures were hilarious. Not even a chuckle? Now who has the psychology and Law degree.



How do you know I wasn't laughing?  Are you listening to me, instead of the other way around?   :wink2: 

And you can't comment on Jefferson Airplane's performance at Woodstock?  What is the world coming to?

----------


## Michael

> I bet you didn't spot this image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml9KZnaJUds
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox0eVxFQPT0



I saw both of those images.

And I don't like that performance from jefferson airplane.

Need somebody to love is better. One of their only good songs...

----------


## Universal Mind

> I saw both of those images.
> 
> And I don't like that performance from jefferson airplane.
> 
> Need somebody to love is better. One of their only good songs...



"Somebody to Love" is to Jefferson Airplane what "Truckin'" is to the Grateful Dead.  It is not even close to being their best song and is not representative of how incredible they are, but it is used as their number one representation.  "Big Yellow Taxi" is the same thing with Joni Mitchell.

----------


## Michael

> "Somebody to Love" is to Jefferson Airplane what "Truckin'" is to the Grateful Dead.  It is not even close to being their best song and is not representative of how incredible they are, but it is used as their number one representation.  "Big Yellow Taxi" is the same thing with Joni Mitchell.



It's all opinion. I don't even like jefferson airplane. Somebody to love is just catchy, so I like it, sorta. You'd never catch me listening to that crap though.

----------


## Universal Mind

> It's all opinion. I don't even like jefferson airplane. Somebody to love is just catchy, so I like it, sorta. You'd never catch me listening to that crap though.



They're my second favorite band.  The Beatles are first.

----------


## Michael

> They're my second favorite band.  The Beatles are first.



Yeah, The Beatles are awesome. I can't believe Jefferson Airplane is your favorite. They are so boring.  :tongue2: 

Then again, I'm not 35.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Yeah, The Beatles are awesome. I can't believe Jefferson Airplane is your favorite. They are so boring.



You should give them another look.  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SwEgOfQufbo

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7FihVhrS80o

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EGY2Wg_QD9A

----------


## Michael

> You should give them another look.  
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=SwEgOfQufbo
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=7FihVhrS80o



Yeah... If I'm not sober they can be great. Unfortunately, I'm somewhat sober.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Yeah... If I'm not sober they can be great. Unfortunately, I'm somewhat sober.



No wonder.   ::lol::

----------


## Michael

> No wonder.



Aren't you supposed to be? Hahaha.

I just realized, this isn't in senseless banter.... WtF?

----------


## Mystic7

I believe the Illuminati are just some name or label given to a group. I can't say what or who they would represent exactly. But I do know that the world is controlled by something that I am against. I see propaganda on the television. Two political parties with the same policies. I see a system that is fooling the people into thinking it's democratic when it isn't. I see the main issues hidden and not publicized at all. People who should be in prision being promoted. I see hollywood glamorizing violent gangs and the spread of them in the street. I see the people who are suppose to be fighting the drug war puppets in the hands of those who perpetrate it. I see the financial economy keeping people in debt and making them work for nothing and not giving them a chance to do anything.

I also see fear, violence, and suffering being used as an energy source for submission to those undecided. And Chemtrails, electromagnetic devices, and other drugs making people addicts and destroying their lives. Laws that suppress people to speak freely. Technology is kept secret and that technology which isn't is being used against us. I see the corporations as a tool for all this globalizing and enslaving with centralization. And you hear no honest serious debate on these issues from the television. The few channels that are avaliable are corporate sponsored, Just like the politicians are influenced and held down by it. The habits and trends of the democratic system are inappropriate and unintelligent. But some intelligent force is directing and promoting not what appears to be incompetence. But an agenda from the enemy those of us unaware have not realized exists.

This discussion has not even started yet. I'm just getting warmed up. Although it's difficult to know where to start.

----------


## Michael

> I believe the Illuminati are just some name or label given to a group. I can't say what or who they would represent exactly. But I do know that the world is controlled by something that I am against. I see propaganda on the television. Two political parties with the same policies. I see a system that is fooling the people into thinking it's democratic when it isn't. I see the main issues hidden and not publicized at all. People who should be in prision being promoted. I see hollywood glamorizing violent gangs and the spread of them in the street. I see the people who are suppose to be fighting the drug war puppets in the hands of those who perpetrate it. I see the financial economy keeping people in debt and making them work for nothing and not giving them a chance to do anything.
> 
> I also see fear, violence, and suffering being used as an energy source for submission to those undecided. And Chemtrails, electromagnetic devices, and other drugs making people addicts and destroying their lives. Laws that suppress people to speak freely. Technology is kept secret and that technology which isn't is being used against us. I see the corporations as a tool for all this globalizing and enslaving with centralization. And you hear no honest serious debate on these issues from the television. The few channels that are avaliable are corporate sponsored, Just like the politicians are influenced and held down by it. The habits and trends of the democratic system are inappropriate and unintelligent. But some intelligent force is directing and promoting not what appears to be incompetence. But an agenda from the enemy those of us unaware have not realized exists.
> 
> This discussion has not even started yet. I'm just getting warmed up. Although it's difficult to know where to start.



What is there to discuss?? You basically just summed everything up... There's not much arguing over these points either. The only thing we can do is say fuck it, and live on the way it is. Or, if you feel like you can make a difference, then go right ahead.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mystic7

The first thing we need to do is get people motivated to move and act in very distinct ways. For the future. We realize something is very wrong in the world. I don't know about you but whatever is manipulating this control. I wan't to get rid of the virus.

Another subject linked to this discussion is global warming. I wouldn't call it global warming I would call human caused climate change more propaganda. It's actually solar system changes linked to the sun. other planets are also experiencing the effects and not just the earth. Here is the proof.






> SUN: The Sun’s magnetic field is over 230 percent stronger now than it was at the beginning of the 1900s, and its overall energetic activity has sizably increased, creating a frenzy of activity that continues to embarrass NASA’s official predictions.
> 
> VENUS: Venus is now glowing in the dark, as is Jupiter’s moon Io.
> 
> EARTH: In the last 30 years, Earth’s icecaps have thinned out by as much as 40 percent. Quite inexplicably, just since 1997 the structure of the Earth has shifted from being slightly more egg-shaped, or elongated at the poles, to more pumpkin-shaped, or flattened at the poles. No one at NASA has even bothered to try to explain this yet. Link to full article at NASA.
> 
> MARS: The icecaps of Mars noticeably melted just within one year, causing 50-percent changes in surface features. Atmospheric density had risen by 200 percent above previous observations as of 1997.
> 
> JUPITER: Jupiter has become so highly energized that it is now surrounded by a visibly glowing donut tube of energy in the path of the moon Io. The size of Jupiter’s magnetic field has more than doubled since 1992.
> ...



Everything you have just read is referenced from mainstream media sources.

----------


## Michael

Exactly. I don't believe we are impacting global warming much if any at all. Plus we are way cleaner than we were a hundred years ago or so. Our sun is still a young star, that's why it keeps getting hotter. It will for a while too... There's not much we can do about this stuff and I'm pretty sure it's not evevn a big issue.

The "greenhouse effect" has basically been proven wrong. Therefore... It's not humans fault.

----------


## Universal Mind

Lunar warming is happening because of what the queers are doing to the soil.

----------


## Mystic7

It's happening because it's time for the virus on earth to be wiped out. And that isn't humanity. But rather whatever lives in the bottom of the ocean. Wink wink, nudge nudge. So no more say no more.

----------


## Mystic7

> I knew that you would be here at this time. You sent the message as you were told subconsciously. You are serving us well. We had you believing again that this is a joke. Perhaps that phase will not last. It depends on how much you challenge what you are to know.

----------


## Universal Mind



----------


## Mystic7

*Australian PM ambushed by bunnies*

_ SYDNEY (AFP) - Embattled Australian Prime Minister John Howard was accosted on Friday by comedians dressed as giant bunnies who encouraged him to "pull a rabbit out of his hat" to save himself from electoral disaster.
ADVERTISEMENT

Howard, who in May warned his cabinet they risked being "annihilated" at this year's polls and that he had no political rabbit to pull out of his hat to save them, was unimpressed by the interruption to his morning walk.

The prime minister was in Sydney when he was heckled by three comedians from "The Chaser's War on Everything" television program who were dressed as white rabbits and carrying signs that read 'economy' and 'interest rates'.

"We know you need to pull a rabbit out of your hat, so here's a few," one of them shouted at Howard, who was wearing running shoes, shorts and a windbreaker._

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20071019...t_071019162250

----------


## Mystic7



----------


## Universal Mind



----------


## Mystic7



----------


## Mystic7



----------


## Cyclic13

Mystic you are on the right track...keep digging...

Blueprints of what is to come...
*The Temple of Kukulkan*

*The Pyramid of The Sun*


May I suggest you all look into *The Temple of Kukulkan, and The Pyramid of The Sun* created by the
mayans which predicts the cyclic timeline of earth which predicts
every lunar and solar event in our system within .0038 seconds up to
this very day even though it predates computers and was created
thousands of years ago.

Also the steps to this pyramid are 91 on each side (4 sides) with one
big step on the top.

91+91+91+91+1= 365...  for each day of the year. Amazing, eh? That's not all...

On the summer solstice the sunrise the light rises up the stairs of
one side like a snake not touching any of the other sides, and on the
winter solstice the light of the sunset goes down the other side
without touching the other sides. Placement of that accuracy still
baffles scientists to this very day. People gather at this pyramid by
the thousands to experience this wonderous marvel.

Why is this important, you ask???

Well...Their calander stops recording anything on December 21, 2012...

Also the thing is, I've had recurring dreams about 2012 for many many
years before hearing about this, and in the dream a great climatic
event happens and then a giant flood and giant wave come. This was had
long before watching movies like, 'Day after Tommorow', and, 'Deep
Impact', and other apocalyptic movies which recreate something
similar. If interested, read about my recurring dream experience about
two moons appearing in the sky and wave coming...

Mystic read this  :wink2:

----------


## Cyclic13

Still in doubt???

Dont forget the 1942 battle of L.A.!!!!


Printed image in Los Angeles Times...This is a UFO being shot at by the US military in 1942 over the city of Los Angeles.  :wink2:

----------


## Mystic7

Correct. That was a good post of substance. That's getting back to normality. Your also not a lemming. Those dreams are naturally what happens when your more sensitive and not a human gullible arrogant complacent lemming. Your soul is from a different generation to the previous sheep who can't understand if Bush or Hitler is damaging.

Unfortunately less evolved dumbasses have to stop incarnating on the planet for now. As much as I would love them to experience and learn. (no frankly I'm sick of them) Only the crystal types that are advanced can be allowed to incarnate during this time as we enter the galactic center they will balance and defeat the dreaded Arcon (fallen angels). 

It's not that I don't like the less evolved dumbasses. It's just they put up with so much crap that I don't really feel like giving them much sympathy making this job so much more difficult for everyone. When it's balanced again then I can go back to being empathetic with the less evolved.

I don't really care if it sounds bad to them right now. I know they will read this and hate me.

----------


## Cyclic13

On the Equinox, the sun shines down this pyramid in the shape of a snake, ending in a stone snake head at the left base (Their gods which supposedly taught them the laws of physics... ahem... the subterranian draconian alien Reptilian race)




I rest my case...booyah  :wink2:

----------


## Mystic7

Snakes represent kundalini, or the sacred fire element or life force. Which is certainly reminiscent of the danger inherent in the reptilian fiery base character and intelligence which as we can see in this civilization clearly causes great purification and or destruction in anything corrupted. But not necessarily representing them as a particular race in this pyramid I think they are referring to the Kundalini life force or fire element of soul in that symbolic form as it relates to the supporting of the pyramid structure.

My opinion is they got their knowledge from the zero point simply through correct attention and living in life. Hence they are able to build something in line with the stars and energy of that position. Which is that element and energy which goes into the pyramid.

They were never like. 'Oh lets build a temple here randomly'. Their consciousness was fully aware and connected to everything almost like how a river flows into nature and does it's thing. So the pyramids were designed specially with that mindset and culture to add and enhance nature and it's flow rather than just creating big monkey hive cities without really knowing what's going on.

----------


## Cyclic13

I made a song called kundalini rising  :wink2:  ...pm me and I can send it to you...

----------


## Cyclic13

13 is an unlucky number... I wonder why?

Mayan calanders work in cycles of 13...with Dec 21, 2012 being the end of the 13 cycle...

What a co-inki-dink...hehe... :wink2:

----------


## Mystic7

13 is a significant number we could discuss

----------


## Cyclic13

it's my favorite number actually... 

I wonder why they skip apartment floor number 13...and friday the 13th is unlucky?

Also, I said Dec. 21 2012... What would the next year be? Oops... ::chuckle:: 

hmm...another co-inki-dink? I think not...


"For the Mayans, everything is numbers and the time of the *13* sacred numbers started in August 1999. They predicted that along with the eclipse, the forces of nature would act like a catalyst of changes so accelerated and with such magnitude that mankind would be powerless against them. Also, that our technologies in which we rely on so much would begin to fail us. We would no longer be able to learn from our civilization in the way that we are organized as a society. They said that our internal, spiritual development would require a better place along with a better way to interact with more respect and compassion."Taken from here

To those with ego-driven power ways of thinking and meaningless material monetary signs in their eyes that would be an unlucky time for them, no?

Enjoy your stock portfolios while they last... fleeting material possessions...dont make me laugh  ::chuckle:: 



*"Quetzalcoatl taught the ancients all the necessary skills to advance their civilization, from mathematics and science to agriculture and astronomy, as well as the famous Mayan calendrical formulae which predicts the end of the world to be December 21st 2012. He taught the people to live in peace and then moved on disappearing across the sea, but he promised he would someday return. Unfortunately for the ancient inhabitants of Mexico they mistook the arrival of the Spanish conquistadors and Cortez in 1519 as Quetzalcaotl's return, bringing about their tragic doom. Accepting them with open arms and treating them with utmost reverence the ancient people expected their newly arrived god to bestow great benevolence upon them. Instead the Spanish invaders brought nothing but greed and brutality for their trusting hosts.

The name Quetzalcoatl (ket-tsul'kwot-ul) means "plumed or feathered serpent". We must certainly then mention the great ancient city of Chichen Itza on Yucatan peninsula in Mexico. There, twice a year, an amazing spectacle related to the feathered serpent god takes place:

"The Temple of Kukulkan (the Feathered Serpent God, also known as Quetzalcoatl) is the largest and most important ceremonial structure at Chichen Itza. This ninety-foot tall pyramid was built during the eleventh to thirteenth centuries directly upon the multiple foundations of previous temples. The pyramid is a store-house of information on the Mayan calendar. ... The northern stairway was the principal sacred path leading to the summit. At sunset on the vernal and autumnal equinoxes, an interplay between the sun's light and the edges of the stepped terraces on the pyramid creates a fascinating - and very brief - shadow display upon the sides of the northern stairway. A serrated line of seven interlocking triangles (chakras) gives the impression of a long tail leading downward to the stone head of the serpent Kukulkan (Kundalini), at the base of the stairway." (Linda Casselman)

So then, on these two very important dates, the vernal and autumnal equinoxes, it appears that Quetzalcoatl is indeed present among his people as the shadow of the serpent moves along the steps of the Pyramid of Kulkulkan."*

----------


## Mystic7

Today's Mystic7 Yahoo News!

----------


## Cyclic13

LOLZ to that video remix!!!! That should be the next Ricky Roll...  ::chuckle::

----------


## Mystic7

I am the dreamer, you are the dream

----------


## Mystic7

Sorry SolSkye, don't mean to interrupt. Where were we? The number 13? The Mayans? Interesting post you made.

----------


## Cyclic13

Those black ops boys and girls — you know the one's funded by your taxpaying dollars....
The unaccounted billions passed through the US budget by authorization of your Congress person.
The US black budget that starts it all — that pays for the growth of the cells.
The billions perhaps trillions missing — events coming from the cells....
Even drug money traded out of Columbia and Afghanistan....
They have more than enough to attack America.
Have they done it before?
Is red the color of blood?


"The black helicopters. There are over 64,000 black helicopters in the United States. For every hour that goes by, there is one being built. Is this the proper use of our money? What does the federal government need 64,000 tactical helicopters for, if they are not trying to enslave us. I doubt if the entire military needs 64,000 worldwide. I doubt if all the world needs that many. There are 157 F-117A stealth aircraft loaded with LIDAR and computer-enhanced imaging radar. They can see you walking from room to room when they fly over your house. They see objects in the house from the air with a variation limit of 1 inch to 30,000 miles. That's how accurate that is. Now, I worked in the federal government for a long time, and I know exactly how they handle their business." -Phil Schneider

Check it out people...

Phil Schneider, the lecturer of this article, was executed under mysterious circumstances in January 1996. According to some, he had been tortured repeatedly before his death. Phil Schneider was an ex-government engineer who was involved in building underground facilities. He was one of three people to survive the 1979 fire fight between the Greys and the U.S. intelligence/military forces at the Dulce underground base in New Mexico. In May 1995, Phil Schneider lectured on what he had discovered during his career. Seven months afterward, he was tortured and killed by those whom he had previously been employed by. This man's final acts should not go unnoticed.

 :wink2:

----------


## Cyclic13

Phil Schneider died in 1996 before the 9-11 attacks and everything... he's refering to the first attack on the WTC... anything sound familiar?? ::D: 



Thoughts on the Bombings in the United States:


"I was hired not too long ago to do a report on the World Trade Center bombing. I was hired because I know about the 90 some odd varieties of chemical explosives. I looked at the pictures taken right after the blast. The concrete was puddled and melted. The steel and the rebar was literally extruded up to six feet longer than its original length. There is only one weapon that can do that - a small nuclear weapon. That's a construction-type nuclear device. Obviously, when they say that it was a nitrate explosive that did the damage, they're lying 100&#37;, folks. The people they have in custody probably didn't do the crime. As a matter of fact, I have reason to believe that the same group held in custody did do other crimes, such as killing a Jewish rabbi in New York. However, I want to further mention that with the last explosion in Oklahoma City, they are saying that it was a nitrate or fertilizer bomb that did it. "First, they came out and said it was a 1,000 pound fertilizer bomb. Then, it was 1,500. Then 2,000 pounds. Now its 20,000. You can't put 20,000 pounds of fertilizer in a Rider Truck. Now, I've never mixed explosives, per se. I know the chemical structure and the application of construction explosives. My reputation was based on it. I helped hollow out more than 13 deep underground military bases in the United States. I worked on the Malta project, in West Germany, in Spain and in Italy. I can tell you from experience that a nitrate explosion would not have hardly shattered the windows of the federal building in Oklahoma City. It would have killed a few people and knocked part of the facing off the building, but it would have never have done that kind of damage. I believe I have been lied to, and I am not taking it any longer, so I'm telling you that you've been lied to." 



The Truth Behind the Republican Contract With America:


"I don't perceive at this time that we have too much more than six months of life left in this country, at the present rate. We are the laughing stock of the world, because we are being hoodwinked by so many evil people that are runing this country. I think we can do better. I think the people over 45 are seriously worried about their future. I'm going to run some scary scenarios by you. The Contract With America. It contains the same terminology that Adolph Hitler used to subvert Germany in 1931. I believe we can do better. The Contract With America is a last ditch effort by our federal government to tear away the Constitution and the Bill of Rights."

----------


## Mystic7

Good points

----------


## Universal Mind



----------


## Universal Mind



----------


## Universal Mind



----------


## Cyclic13

BLACK HELICOPTERS!!  :wink2:

----------


## Cyclic13

BOOYAKA!

BOOYAKA!

BOOYAKA!


NEW WORLD ORDER!!!

----------


## Mystic7



----------


## Universal Mind

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dmrauVw1k...related&search=

----------


## Cyclic13

Chemtrails

What are those?  :wink2:

----------


## Cyclic13

NEO...free your mind...

Don't stare in the mirror too long...you might realize yourself as both... God and the devil...hehe  ::chuckle:: 


Check out his tank...he knows what's coming...and still lives in his parents basement...LOL

----------


## Mystic7

SolSkye, That wasn't right.

----------


## Cyclic13

What wasn't?...I'm not saying Aphex Twin is Illuminati or anything... I'm just saying he's crazy enough and done acid enough times to know nothing really matters, nor can anyone do anything about it, anyway...or can we?

Just sit back, relax, and take the blue pill with a glass of milk...  :wink2: 

...or 

Take the red pill and FREE your mind some more

----------


## Mystic7

back to the basics.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCrJ1joHsOE

----------


## Cyclic13

Personally, I think aphex twin is an effing nutjob who's completely out of his gord, but I still thought it was funny...

----------


## Mystic7

The Illuminati or whoever or whatever you wish to call any group from a secret society or fraternity. Any power they reap for themselves, is always earned. Nothing can make anything unjust. Any control mis-used Is payed for dearly. Everyone pays the price for mistakes. That is how life functions. If you fear anything you are a slave. We should just make that point. If you haven't got a clear head about what the purpose is in regards to freedom. You would be wasting your life in a dreamworld.

----------


## Cyclic13



----------


## Cyclic13

The LIZARDS An Illuminati Conspiracy

And now let's give it up for Bob Dylan

 ::cheers::

----------


## Cyclic13

Time to Reallign your mind...TRUTH

Dec 21, 2012...  :wink2: 

Forget Al Gore's... Inconvenient Opinion

Ancient Observatories: Timeless Knowledge
Rotating Sun


...Connect the dots...la la la la....


Do you Realize...?
Earth...
Won't be around...
Much longer...
As we know it...

----------


## Mystic7

I am officially not associating any of my statements with SolSkye's bizarreness.

----------


## Cyclic13

it's not any more bizarre than anything else posted on here...

Connect the dots

Last Days On Earth

----------


## Mystic7

true the stuff I posted is pretty weird.

----------


## Cyclic13

Kitty said what?  :wink2: 


Sshh...they might be watching

An eye for an eye  :wink2: 

SUN GO BOOM!

----------


## Mystic7

lol nice one

----------


## Cyclic13

We are NOT ALONE!

I'm here to kick ass and chew bubble gum...and I'm all out of gum... :Cool:

----------


## Jeff777

Do your research, all of the US presidents have the same bloodline, all related...you can trace them back to charlemagne (Presidents are selected, not elected). ET's came and interbred with humans, the interbred races were put into positions of power. That story has been in every major religion as a common theme. The Windors are a reptillion race. America was never and still isn't free. Beat that.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Do your research, all of the US presidents have the same bloodline, all related...you can trace them back to charlemagne (Presidents are selected, not elected). ET's came and interbred with humans, the interbred races were put into positions of power. That story has been in every major religion as a common theme. The Windors are a reptillion race. America was never and still isn't free. Beat that.



I know.  I found a picture of Marvin the Martian driving a tank in Egypt.  What the sheep will not open their eyes to is that lizards landed on the moon in 1329.  There is a web site that says it.  One of the lieutenants in the underground lizard legion of lunar space station RGT7F4A came into this dimension in 1417 under the name George W. Bush.  He is now a vice assistant associate adjunct commuting janitor for the Illuminati.  He is passed off as the U.S. president so he can blow up buildings as an excuse to go to war so he can have an excuse to go to Iraq and sell his body to terrorists and raise money for clandestine missions of stealing sand from Iraq so the lizard legion can build tunnel rooms at the lunar station for a discount price.  That allows them to have the extra money they need to take over El Salvador without lowering the price of blueberries at the North Pole.

----------


## Cyclic13

Wake up!  :wink2:

----------


## Universal Mind

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KmCfvcfHwKA

----------


## jaasum

Lol I made 60 dollars at work today, but in twenty years I will have only made about 40 bucks.

lol

----------


## Cyclic13

Awesome song on Zeti Reticuli

Taken from the poster of the song...




> Please read ALL! This Song explains what aliens, UFO are doing here and why. Inspired by the fictional novel written By Whitley Strieber called "The Grays". 
> 
> I wrote the song, sing it and composed it using Garagband on my Mac. This song is also an example of what can be produced using Garageband.
> Making the video was also fun. I did it at home with my video camera. Some parts look like I am outside but I am actually in my apartment with the lights off with my plants behind me. Lighting used were the little spot light on my camera, my computer screen and cell phone lights. I then used special affect in imovie. I found a bunch of picts on the web to help narrate the video and had a hard time syncing them to specific parts and rhythm of the music.
> 
> (UPDATE) I have come across recent data since posting this, about Reptilians a separate race of aliens from the Grays that has me seriously freaked and has changed my views from what I sing in this song to what I have learned by watching the Peggy Kane and David Icke vids on youtube as well as other postings here.
> 
> *Look up Annunaki, Planet X and Sumerian text. That talks about man kinds origins. The grays may not be our friends. They do however highly value our DNA as do the Reptilians. They are under control by the Reptilians as we are (Governments around the World).*
> 
> ...



I like that last sentence of the quote...looks familar *points to signature*  :wink2:

----------


## Cyclic13

THE X PROJECT - THE ALIEN AGENDA

----------


## Universal Mind

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qaQ3O444sDM

----------


## Cyclic13

______?

----------


## Mystic7

Wake up

----------


## Cyclic13

The Militarization of Our Police

Why Does YouTube Keep Removing This Video?

----------


## Man of Shred

> 13 is a significant number we could discuss



 I've always been suspicious of a "B" 'cause it looks like a scrunched together 13.

 Seriously tho. Mysticism is BOOORING. The world was supposed to have ended 100 years ago. And 100 years before that. hell people predicted chaos in year 2000 with the Y (who fucking cares) 2K. Then there was planet X which never showed up to knock out earth orbit around the sun. Now there's this 2012 shit. Ever hear about the boy who cried Wolf.

 Be it Illuminati or whatever and whoever is keeping the truth from US. Don't even waste your braincells entertaining Apocoplyptic fantasies until it actually fucking happens OK. Eitherwise you are just buying into the fear machine that keeps you afraid and spending money ever turning you into a consuming mindless automoton! That apocalyptic stuff is yet just another tool to keep you dumb and afraid, mostly likely enforced by the nameless bearers of false truth.

----------


## ♥Mark

> Don't even waste your braincells entertaining Apocoplyptic fantasies until it actually fucking happens OK.



But I like Fallout!  :Sad:

----------


## Cyclic13

The Nephilim and the Pyramid of the Apocalypse

1... 2... 3...

ILLUMINATI Reptilian 2012 Planet X HISTORY OF SATANISM

----------


## Cyclic13

ENDGAME

"The elite who occupy the commanding heights of digital reality are suicidal nihilists.

Suicidal nihilists know there is no longer any substanitive purpose to their willing. But they would always prefer to go on willing than not to act at all.

They can very happily ally themselves with a notion of nuclear holocaust or perfect exterminism" -Arthur Kroker

----------


## Man of Shred

people need to wake up. 6 billion can stop 150 bankers before it's too late. too bad 90% of the worlds population are sheep.

----------


## Grod

> I want to start just by saying I don't believe in an actually group of bloodlinked members of an ancient cult that are vying for world power.  However, there are at least 4 American families, the Rockefellers, Rothschilds, Morgans and um... some other family, that loan us our money through the federal reserve at interest meaning we end up owing these men money for every dollar we earn, at interest.  They have total control over our economy and everytime the United States needs money it gets loans from these international bankers because they have the right to print as much money as they want, and then we get money to do anything at the expense of our economy.
> 
> Systems like the World bank and World Trade Organization put company owners in the position of choosing our policy, and other systems like this have been forming since Roosevelt.  Whatever the plan is they have, this system needs to end and we need to get rid of the Federal Reserve so we stop this system of letting a few people earn lots of free money for doing nothing but telling our politicians what to do.



What about the Rosewater's?  :wink2:

----------


## Cyclic13



----------


## Universal Mind

We are always with us.

----------


## Black_Eagle

> The Nephilim and the Pyramid of the Apocalypse
> 
> 1... 2... 3...
> 
> ILLUMINATI Reptilian 2012 Planet X HISTORY OF SATANISM



I watched the only working video in that post. What exactly is the point of "Pyramid of the Apocalypse"?

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Hey cyclic, when you mentioned the feathered snake quetzalqoatl you got me thinking. This is the so called "loa" from the TV show Heroes. 

When you look at it closely it looks like the "Godsend" symbol, that is very important in the show, and is one half of a DNA helix. 
 the "pinehearst" symbol (2 godsend symbols or two feathered snakes in one) 

This is the eclipse - in Heroes it sort of causes change to occur and powers to manifest. The catalyst you mentioned IS a catalyst in Heroes.

And this: The two snakes can also be interpreted as this: The caduceus - or the staff of the herald. The herald of change?


You see a pattern emerging here, man?
Is this a coincidence?

----------


## Cyclic13

Nice addition.

I'm aware of all the syncs in Heroes. I thought it was hilarious.

I was already planning long ago on going to Total Eclipse Festival next year in Japan 2009.


Info: Wed 22nd of July 2009

The longest eclipse in the 21st century will be observed in India, China and Japan. 
People around the world and Japan will be gathering together to experience this phenomenon. We are organising an outdoor Music Festival to celebrate this memorable occasion.
Focusing mainly on Techno, Trance, House, Amami island traditional music, Chill out, and various other different types of music. Modern music and traditional Amami island music coming together beautifully. 
A new type of Eco- friendly festival, focusing on the global environmental issues. 
We have been holding the countdown party every summer since 2006. 

It seems I'm ahead of the curve since I've been having precognitive experiences regarding this topic LONG before this type of thing started hitting mainstream, I expect more and more interesting things to occur.

I'm hoping for Hiro's power myself...

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Don't you think it's incredibly weird? It is really just coincidence? synchronicity? Did anyone do this on purpose??

----------


## Cyclic13

I used to think it's weird... Now I laugh since it's so frequent...

From the DOW dropping *777* points after the *7*00billion bailout was rejected...

To the *8.0* chinese earthquake that hit them *88*days before the *08/08/08* olympics...

We have front row seats as the Self comes into realization.

Grab some popcorn and stay on the upward slope of it, otherwise you'll fall into a negative spiraling reality tunnel.

How you hold your vibrational state is key in this transition.

You determine which reality you go to.

http://beyondthepoles.blogspot.com

It's a full moon tonight on the end of a *13*th cycle on the mayan calendar on the *13*th of December, by the way...


It all connects my friend... It all connects...

Catalyst...

Portal...

Enter...

----------


## wendylove

This is why I don't take conspiracies seriously.

----------

